# The Ten People You Don't Want to be in Basic



## Fishbone Jones (2 Sep 2015)

Pretty self explanatory.

In truth, all exist. Anyone that's been around has seen every example multiple times.

If you want to succeed in basic (or any other course) DON"T be these guys!

https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xlf1/v/t42.1790-2/11945641_443510392499896_794849554_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjMyNywicmxhIjo4NjZ9&rl=327&vabr=182&oh=4e3e92551e81735dda219400b4e1c34d&oe=55E75B45


----------



## jaysfan17 (2 Sep 2015)

That was very informative. I especially liked #8. Mr. Glass, that one cracked me up. :nod:


----------



## DEWAI (4 Sep 2015)

Link does not work sir


----------



## Garcia (5 Sep 2015)

Link is not working...


----------



## faivious (5 Sep 2015)

Link not working :'(


----------



## Teager (5 Sep 2015)

Doing a Google search can get results.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=spb_Z_fUbzw


----------



## Teager (8 Sep 2015)

Let downs in the military. This applies to the CAF as well.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=05WagO_r38g


----------



## Gunshark (15 Sep 2015)

Teager said:
			
		

> Let downs in the military. This applies to the CAF as well.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=05WagO_r38g



I died watching this guy talk. ;D


----------



## faivious (15 Sep 2015)

Every single reason he stated came along with a vivid a humorous memory from my training haha.
Spot on.


----------



## Ariconius (9 Jan 2016)

Didn't mention anything in the video about the Psycho, the guy who sleeps with his bayonet and says he will shoot people on the range. Those guys are off course instantly.


----------

